# Brush advance



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

wguinon said:


> My trike needs CWDE rotation from my ADC 203 -06-4001 motor. However there is only one set of four holes in the brush mounting ring and one set of four mounting bosses on the end plate so changing the brush timing will require drilling new holes in the brush ring.
> My question: is the 203 delivered with neutral timing or 10 degrees advance for the standard CCWDE rotation. This will determine whether I move the brush ring 10 or 20 degrees.


Better ask the motor company to be sure.

Usually the neutral position of contact of the brush on the commutator occurs in line with the middle of the poles (bolts thru the frame holding the pole shoes and field coils in place).


----------

